# 1d, 2d, 3d



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think it is the grading method used to separate the quality of the horses. I believe that 1D is the best, really good times with lots of experience and winnings, but then again, I could be completely wrong. I don't run barrels.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

It is the classes in speed events. It has nothing to really do with the horses. Each class is separated by a second or 2 depending on the show. The fastest time sets the 1D and each D after that is set off that time. It will vary from show to show class to class. Normally pays 4 spots in each D. So if you fastest time is say 16.4 that is your 1D time you 2D (17.4) time would be set off that as would your 3D (18.4) and 4D (19.4).


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmm, that is interesting....


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, I was way off . But you learn something new every day. Thank you NRHAreiner.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

1D is your fastes time 2D second fastes 3D third fastes then 4D is you slowest. Some barrel shows also do 5D. And all these depend on the size of the arena and what size pattern your running. For instance, at my home town indoor arena, 1D times are anywhere from 13.80-14.50 (very rough estimate), and then 2D is anything below 14.50 and to 15.70 and again very rough estimate, but thats how it goes. But it aslo depnds on the competition that day. For instance some times in this arena lows 14-15's win the 1D other times, 13-14 win the 1D. So in other words, 1D is the best, 2D second best, 3D third best, 4D fourth best. And it depends on the jackpot or rodeo, like the jackpots here pay to fifth place in each division. So 1D pays to 5 people, 2D pays to five people bla bla.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

So when someone says they have a 1D barrel horse what does that mean? (I should know this, but never really gave it much thought) Does it mean the horse always runs fast in the top rides?


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

The typical format is a 4D format.
1D- Fastest time
2D- 0.5 seconds off of the fastest time
3D- 1 second off of the fastest time
4D- 2 seconds off of the fastest time

example:

1D- 14.5
2D- 15.0
3D- 15.5
4D- 16.5

Most shows are formatted this way (based on the NBHA format) Some have full second splits, half second splits...just depends. Basically, it gives everyone a chance at winning money, not just the 1D horses.

When someone tells you they have a 1D horse, that means that in the area that the horse run, it is in the first division. (1D)
Be wary if someone says they have a 1D horse. A true 1D horse and what a lot of people call a 1D horse are very different. I've hit the 1D a couple times on a 3D horse. Doesnt make him a 1D horse.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

So there isnt much difference between a 1-D horse and a 3-D horse? The horse I'm looking at the ad says that she runs 3-D constintaly.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

TheRoughrider21 said:


> So there isnt much difference between a 1-D horse and a 3-D horse? The horse I'm looking at the ad says that she runs 3-D constintaly.


Consistently is the key word here. There are so many factors that go into speed events.

It is like in reining. You can have a horse who consistently marks a 70. However that horse and rider might have a good day and mark a 72. Does not mean that horse is a 72 horse and will not sell for the same price as a horse who can consistently mark a 72.

A horse who can consistently run 3D will be a less expensive horse then one who can consistently run a 1D/2D times.

Also I know riders who have consistent 1D/2D horses and will look at the times and run according to what has already been posted.

Example. Say you are running a good horse. But he normally is at the middle to bottom of the 1D times. So the rider says I can win more money by wining the 2D then I can sitting 3rd in the 1D. So they slow down a bit and win the 2D. So dose that mean the horse is not a 1D horse?? Not really he can run 1D times as he will be in the money if he runs but the rider made a decision to try for more money by winning the 2D over being 3 in the 1D.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Honeysuga, a consistent 1D horse means very good (the best). They are very fast, good at there job and offten go for a lot of money. Like nrhareiner said, CONSISTENCY is the key word.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Also if you are not a very good seasoned barrel racer do not buy a 1D horse. You will most likely not be able to ride it. A good seasoned consistent 3D horse is a good place to start.


----------



## aintnocitygirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Ahh... I love barrel racing! The divisions can be really confusing at first. nrhareiner explained it very well.  Yeah... def. don't get a 1D/2D horse... stick with the 3D & work your way up.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey guys, it wasn't me who asked lol....


----------

